# Handschuhe + Handgelenkschoner



## miujin (26. April 2010)

Heyho,

ich bin gerade dabei mir eine passende Schutzausrüstung zusammenzustellen.

Ich hab bei meinem neuen Fahrrad gemerkt, dass mir mit der Zeit die Handgelenke weh tun (liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich die Lenkerbreite nicht gewöhnt bin, die letzten Jahre bin ich nur mit meinem Trekkingrad gefahren). Deswegen will ich mir Handgelenkschoner zulegen. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich mit den Schonern auch noch ohne Probleme Handschuhe tragen kann oder ob es da ne passendere/bessere Alternative gibt.

Ausgeguckt habe ich mir bisher die Wrist Wrap und die Comp Handschuhe von sixsixone.


----------



## hussei85 (26. April 2010)

Das Problem kenn ich, habs auch versucht mit Handgelenksbandagen-die sind aber meistens so dick dass du die Handschuhe nicht mehr zumachen kannst. Mein Tipp: Einfach die Handgelenke trainieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (27. April 2010)

Von 661 gibt's Schoner für die Handgelenke mit denen auch das Tragen von Handschuhen möglich ist.
Ich denke aber eher dass es an der Einstellung des Cockpits' liegt.


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2010)

Man trägt die Schoner auch über und nicht im Handschuh.


----------



## Montanez (31. Mai 2010)

doch tut man! die 661 Wrist Wrap kann man laut hersteller unter den handschuhen tragen: 





> Comfortable, rideable wrist support you can wear with gloves


hier der link: http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=690bd4a1-aa16-40ee-bc80-ec744d7145fe

zu kaufen z.B. hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7065_Handgelenkstuetze-links---Wrist-Wrap-left.html

Benutze selbst die 661 Comp Handschuhe und werde es innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen mal vorsichtig mit den Dingern probieren. Habe mir vor 6 Wochen ne Radiusfraktur zugezogen und versuche mit den Dingern mal wieder einen Anfang zu finden bis alles wieder normal und die Titanplatte raus ist. Erstmal nicht im Wald versteht sich


----------



## Formula (10. September 2012)

Aloha,

Hab heute leider nach einem Besuch beim Chirurgen die Anweisung bekommen entweder mit dem biken aufzuhören (Niemals.) oder mir Handgelenksschützer zu holen, da ich durch die hohe Belastung beim springen zu viel Gelenkflüssigkeit produziere. 

Nun habe ich mir schon 2 Schützer fürs Handgelenk angeschaut, kann mich aber, auch nach langem einlesen hier im Forum, nicht für einen der beiden entscheiden. 

Es handelt sich um diese beiden hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index.php?cl=details&cnid=541&anid=23889&listtype=list&&

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/HELM-P...-Wrap-Pro-Handgelenksschutz-2012-schwarz.html

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?
Der erste sieht ja irgendwie besser zu tragen aus.. Betonung liegt auf sieht. Antworten wäre Super! Danke euch im Vorraus!
Gruß Formula


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (16. September 2012)

Ich hab mir beim Louis Motorradshop die Handgelenkstütze von Probiker gekauft und bin damit zufrieden !

http://www.louis.de/_205183174d5bd2d75baf909f13ebdedc74/index.php?topic=artnr&artnr=20567199


----------



## Mic_ha (17. September 2012)

ich benutze boxbandagen..funzen super (bei mir) .. schoner gibs sonst auch in jedem sportgeschäft..einfach handschuh mitnehmen und am besten ausprobieren wäre mein vorschlag


----------



## Zara Bernard (3. Oktober 2012)

Muskeln aufbauen.

Irgendwann halten dann auch die Bänder und Sehnen mehr aus.

Dehnen und Strechting hilft den Bändern und Sehnen. 

Alle Arten von Bandagen lassen alles Bandagierte verkümmern. Nur nach Verletzungen oder bei dauerhaften Schäden zu empfehlen.


----------



## TheManneken (12. März 2013)

Welche Übungen genau eignen sich denn zum Trainieren der Handgelenke?

Ich habe auch nach einiger Zeit des Fahrens Handgelenkschmerzen. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass dies nur ein meiner falschen Haltung auf meinem Noch-MTB liegt und mit meinem Neuen aufhört.


----------



## Al_Gebra (12. März 2013)

Wie wär's mit Handschuhen mit Handgelenkstütze, z.B. von Chiba?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. März 2013)

Wie oben schon geschrieben, solltet ihr mal euer Cockpitsetting überprüfen, grade den Winkel den eure Hände beim bremsen & schalten haben...


----------



## TheManneken (12. März 2013)

Al_Gebra schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Handschuhen mit Handgelenkstütze, z.B. von Chiba?



Wie ebenfalls geschrieben, wird das Problem damit nur umgangen und nicht gelöst. Die Handgelenke sollen ja gestärkt werden, damit man sowas wie Handgelenksschoner gar nicht braucht.


----------



## ADMIRAL_arc (13. März 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben, solltet ihr mal euer Cockpitsetting überprüfen, grade den Winkel den eure Hände beim bremsen & schalten haben...



Zudem könnte eventuell die Lenkerbreite nicht zu deinem Körper passen.


----------

